# Need information from contractors



## murbuddy (May 30, 2009)

How busy is it in Edmonton, Alberta for a drywall taper doing commercial work as a sub contractor.

How busy is in area the Vancouver area for a drywall taper doing commercial work as a sub contractor.

And what are they paying : as a for tape, for corner bead extra's on 8 foot ceilings if they still around.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

wrong kind of questions for a person with 2 posts to be asking.
What are your reasons for asking such questions?


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> wrong kind of questions for a person with 2 posts to be asking.
> What are your reasons for asking such questions?


ditto.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

My best advice is to just pay what contractor gave you for an estimate, don't fuss, don't complain, and give them plenty of time and you just may get a price break if you're nice.


----------



## murbuddy (May 30, 2009)

The reason for my question is because when I moved back to Winnipeg,Mb. I was only planning to be here for 2 yrs, and that time has come and gone and now I want to know how busy Edmonton was So that I would might go and open up my drywall company there or return back to B.C. Just can't decid.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Probably should have opened with that instead, just my $.02


----------

